# ISPConfig vs. ISP config



## hahni (24. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

zufällig habe ich entdeckt, dass jemand ein Produkt vermarkten will, welches statt dem von Till auf den Markt gebrachten "ISPConfig" eben "ISP config" lauten soll: http://www.ispworker.de/ispconfig/index.php

Sollte man hier nicht im Vorfeld schon eingreifen, bevor die Software vermarktet wird? Wie dem auch sei: ich habe es ja im Vorfeld gemeldet. Vielleicht gibt es ja ein Update zu diesem Sachverhalt!

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (24. Mai 2008)

Diese Ankündigung von ISPWorker gibt es schon über ein Jahr glaube ich, ist wohl ein "Geisterprodukt". Unser ISPConfig gibt es auf jeden Fall schon deutlich länger.


----------



## hahni (24. Mai 2008)

Ich weiß! Ich wollte es ja nur gesagt haben, damit es hinterher keine Streitigkeiten wegen dem Namen etc. gibt...


----------



## Till (24. Mai 2008)

Ja, danke


----------



## planet_fox (28. Mai 2008)

da gibts nen download auch bei denen  till, how-forge.de is ja auch noch frei


----------



## Till (28. Mai 2008)

Soweit ich gesehen habe, gibt es dort keine Downloads. Die bieten meines Wissens nach auch nur kommerzielle Software an.


----------



## planet_fox (28. Mai 2008)

ah hab mich verschaut für die anderen tools gibts downloads


----------

